# Feedback on my website



## st5486 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Please don't think I'm spamming here but I've just created a new website and would be very grateful if I could have some feedback on the content.

It's here: http://www.everything-jujitsu.co.uk


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2009)

First off welcome to Martial Talk, as far as your website it looks OK. It is gear for a certain person and for that it is not for me but well done indeed.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to MT.

The website looks good but it has an awful lot to load in the first page that could take an awfully long time if someone was on a dial-up connection


----------



## Joab (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks good to me. I don't know hardly anything about ju jitsu, but it looks good to me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw a few typos.  I'm also confused about what you're trying to do on the site.  If you're looking to create a comprehensive jujutsu resource, you've got a long way to go.  I don't know about a Japanese jujutsu student, but for BJJ there is quite a lot of competition for you.  

What are your goals for your site?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 25, 2009)

Site seems to be gone, clever bot it sounds like?


----------



## Carol (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave Leverich said:


> Site seems to be gone, clever bot it sounds like?



Nah.   Its someone that only wants Google AdSense and Amazon sales by getting people to look at the site and click a link.  Bunch of terms in there for search engine visibility and thats about it.  No content of significance.


----------



## st5486 (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol, well whats wrong with sticking some ads on?! Every other website has them! Anyway, what sort of content would you expect to see/want to see? I agree with the others that there is not much content at the mo, I started it three weeks ago. 

Aims: I kinda regret calling it Everything Jujitsu lol cos I guess that means it should basically have everything about Jujitsu. This was ony really going to be a summer project while I am still free but woud like to make it as comprehensive and as detailed as possible so please let me know what kind of info you would like to see on it.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2009)

Navigation is short, which is good.
Design is clean.
Colors don't wow me, but thats mostly because it's not my prefered color palate.
Some sections are empty. Beter practice is to not have them visible until you have content for them.

Nothing wrong with ads, the key is to a-have traffic to make them worth having and b-not look like an ad dump.  traffic = $$   but content = traffic


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2009)

st5486 said:


> Lol, well whats wrong with sticking some ads on?! Every other website has them! Anyway, what sort of content would you expect to see/want to see? I agree with the others that there is not much content at the mo, I started it three weeks ago.
> 
> Aims: I kinda regret calling it Everything Jujitsu lol cos I guess that means it should basically have everything about Jujitsu. This was ony really going to be a summer project while I am still free but woud like to make it as comprehensive and as detailed as possible so please let me know what kind of info you would like to see on it.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, I don't know.  Rather than tell you what I'd like, how about I refer you to sites I like. 

http://www.lockflow.com
http://www.grapplearts.com
http://www.stevebjj.com (haha... that's my blog)
http://www.grapplersguide.com
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazilian_Jiu-Jitsu
http://www.thefightworkspodcast.com

And then there are several pay sites that offer online instruction.  Basically, in my opinion, if you want to draw viewership, you're going to have to either offer quality instructional content or come up with something unique... a service online that doesn't currently exist.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 26, 2009)

What Steve is saying is you're best bet is turning it into a grappling site


----------



## Steve (Aug 26, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> What Steve is saying is you're best bet is turning it into a grappling site


   Whether it's jujutsu or zhoo zheetsu, I guess that's what I'm saying... or better yet, come up with something completely different and cool!


----------



## st5486 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've just added a whole load of techniques with videos and pictures. I'd be hugely grateful if you could have a look and tell me what you think - Are the descriptions / pictures / videos clear and easy to understand? How about the wording or the third person view? Would a second person view be easier?

Thanks


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 8, 2009)

st5486 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just added a whole load of techniques with videos and pictures. I'd be hugely grateful if you could have a look and tell me what you think - Are the descriptions / pictures / videos clear and easy to understand? How about the wording or the third person view? Would a second person view be easier?
> 
> Thanks



I just viewed it with the additions and I think it looks good. It's easy to navigate and to me, aesthetically pleasing.


----------

